# Clarify Jails



## klabacita (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi my friends.

  I have search about this doubts I have but still don't have a clear answer:

 1; Jails disk space, if I have a partition called /jails, there I put 1 jail called www,
this jail can grow until eat all my physical partition?
 2; Once u have your jails running, If u want to make buildworld + cutstom kernel, the only way to make this is inside the host system or u can do it inside the jail?
 3; U can run any service inside the jail, speaking about:

mail server->postifix/dovecot
web server-->apache+php
databases->postgresql/mysql
spam->spamassassin+clamd

  Their is no limit here?
  4; Normally I see examples that point /usr to hold the jails, but I prefer to use a partition alone example:/jails, this will not cause issues?

  Running freebsd 8.0 i386.

  Thanks all for your time !!!


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 1, 2010)

It's described in the  handbook


----------



## klabacita (Mar 1, 2010)

mmm, I had read the handbook but didn't seen to answer my questions and read a lot of doc from googly and nothing to satisfied my questions.

 Thanks!!!


----------



## anomie (Mar 1, 2010)

klabacita said:
			
		

> 1]
> 
> Yes. AFAIK, this problem has not been solved yet. From jail(8):
> 
> ...


----------



## rbelk (Mar 2, 2010)

Jails can use a file for a "file system". I saw a site that describe this but I can find it anymore. Does anyone have the instructions?


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2010)

Rbelk...

This might be the link....

http://lifanov.com/doc/vimage.html


----------



## rbelk (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks JimW for the FBSD 8 link. The one I saw was for FBSD 7, but since I moved to 8 I needed the one you posted.


----------



## JimW (Mar 2, 2010)

rbelk said:
			
		

> Thanks JimW for the FBSD 8 link. The one I saw was for FBSD 7, but since I moved to 8 I needed the one you posted.



You're Welcome.. but.. don't thank me. I got the link from a recent post from *ccaptainhastings3* and bookmarked it thinking I would do some tinkering in the near future.


----------



## wonslung (Mar 2, 2010)

anomie said:
			
		

> Yes. AFAIK, this problem has not been solved yet. From jail(8):
> 
> ```
> Multiple jails sharing the same file system can influence each other.
> ...



The solution to this problem is ZFS.





> From the host system only. Search the forums here. There should be a few different threads on how to update jails after updating the host system.
> 
> 
> 
> That is fine.


----------



## klabacita (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks to all of u, now I have a more clear views of the jails.


----------

